
Horizon – realtime open-source back end for JavaScript apps by RethinkDB - rayshan
https://horizon.io/
======
tomjen3
That might be interesting, or it might not be. No way to tell because this is
a sign-up link for an email list, not a product.

If you absolutely have to post things we can't play with, please at least
include a detailed blog post.

------
diegorbaquero
Only time will tell, signed up. I love RethinkDB. Keep up with the awesome
work!

------
fapjacks
This strikes me in a similar manner as those computer-generated CS papers.
Like when I saw this page, I started thinking it's just some random
technobabble attached to an email "signup" harvester. I dunno, for fun or
something. The words there, anyways, mean nothing as far as anyone can tell.

